# Tobi wallpaper 1024px *possible spoiler



## Perfect Cell (Oct 27, 2009)

A wallpaper I made of tobi, I find this character intriguing. Everything is made from scratch except the main artwork of Tobi himself.

Note: This is meant to be what it's like when Tobi uses Sharingan, from the perspective of the one it's being used against.


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats wicked amazing :'3 Though It took me 10 secs to understand it :'3


----------



## Mlafster (Oct 27, 2009)

isn't Tobi the Uchiha Madara...anyways it's awsome


----------



## Elle (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome ~ Very cool layout and effects .


----------

